# Highest Quality T Shirt



## anthonymcbride (Aug 2, 2015)

I wanted to know what is the highest quality shirt I can use. I want to create a T shirt with stitched material on the sleeves as well as print my logo on the front along with a quote on the back. It is going to be used as a prize for my event so I need the highest of high quality t shirt or at least a list of the top 5. Thank you.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

When a custy ask for a nice shirt, I get these.
https://www.alphabroder.com/cgi-bin/online/webshr/prod-detail.w?sr=4980&q=4980


----------



## ApparelSourcing (Jul 24, 2015)

each fabric type have different quality standard. please specify are you interested in 100% cotton or 100% polyester or organic or mixed ..?. after that within the same category quality shall be defined. 


Best Regards / Shahid


----------



## Pressera (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi there,

From our exprience: 

Good quality T-shirt brands are American Apparel, Bella + Canvas
But I have not seen better quality clothing than Continental. Its new European brand. T-shirts are quite expensive, but its the best you can get.

Hope it helps. 

Pressera team.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Pressera said:


> Hi there,
> 
> From our exprience:
> 
> ...


Continental clothing have been around for a long time Some of their product is very good, some is very ordinary.


----------

